# Nina watching Air bud (5 1/2 months)



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So cute, Nina is darling. 

My guys have only occasionally paid attention to what is on TV, several members have dogs that watch TV regularly.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That is cute. Rukie likes watching the agility dog contests


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Cute video (love the fireplace BTW)!!! 

Piper watches TV. She especially loves watching other animals, especially dogs, but is a big fan of sports. Its hilarious to watch her paying to intently to the television. Gotta watch out for too much puppy screen time .


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Too cute! Sipsy likes tennis and hockey  But I won't let her watch Turner & Hooch!


----------



## Madaline (Jul 18, 2018)

That's cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## hazlenuts (Jan 20, 2016)

haha awesome, I love putting on Air Bud just for the dog's amusement now and then. 
BTW love that TV room, real nice!


----------

